
Blix - jojodmo
Blix allows you to discover what&#x27;s going on nearby, like parties, protests, and food trucks. Share moments with everyone within a few miles - not just your friends. Download blix on iOS at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goblix.it - an Android version is coming soon
======
Kinnard
You might want to prepend a "SHOW HN: " and delete the duplicate

~~~
jojodmo
Alright, How could I delete the duplicate?

~~~
sbierwagen
The delete button.

~~~
jojodmo
Haha yea, but where exactly would I find that? It isn't on any of the pages. I
do see a delete button on this comment, but not on any of my other posts
(maybe because there's comments on them?)

